# Cholestrol Tablets in Spain ( Europe)



## Edd (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, Is it posible to buy Cholestol Tablets from Pharmacies in Europe?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Edd said:


> Hi, Is it posible to buy Cholestol Tablets from Pharmacies in Europe?


I would say Yes as we buy back up antibiotics in Spain. You can buy over the counter in this country heart pro in 10mg but it reduces cholestrol pro rata to what size tablet you buy. Therefore 40mg are normally dished out by the quacks.


----------

